# How do I love thee



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

That's what Mrs. Smokem said before she gave me my Valentine's Day gift.

I'd she she loves me like crazy!! :redface: and I'm crazy about her :whoohoo:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is freakin awesome! 2005, 2006, and 2007 Liberties with a VSG chaser. You've got a lot of high quality smoking ahead of you.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...thats definately a great grab...Id say she loves you lots...very nice work...shes a keeper for sure.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

She is a keeper!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great Smokes----Your Turn!

haH!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

She is a keeper. Good smokes there.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats the catch?? LOL Thats a perfect gift!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice the vsg look really nice


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Those suckers are gonna end up costing you a diamond in the end!!!


----------



## hecho en NJ (Jul 11, 2007)

they say dont hate the playa hate the game, but i am hatin on you. Nice smokes. You are one lucky man, thats alot of love!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, now that says Love!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

smoked a VSG Illusion for the first time today and I"ve gotta say you are one lucky lucky man almost as lucky as me:biggrin: looks like some of us have some serious shopping to do!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cool,she does love you a lot.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

htown said:


> Does she have a sister?


Or a mother, aunt, or daughter? Grand ma? Distant relative? Anything? Throw me a bone here! LOL

Nice!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice!! What a woman


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice VD gift!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...enjoy..


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

My question is what did you give her to get that


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

VSG doesn't stand for Virgin Sun Grown, it stands for

*V*ery *S*mart *G*irl.....


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

My question is what did you give her to get that


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

:mumbles:Great gift my wife only gave me a lighter.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that really deserves a WOW!!! a woman that not only puts up with your smoking, she gave you some...and not just "some", she gave you CREAM OF THE CROP!!! now THATS a woman! :whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mrs. Howland should be so nice. Just kidding hon, LOL.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

htown said:


> Does she have a sister?


No, She's got two brothers though...:roflmao:

What did I give her? this guy...










Always give 'em what they want :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great gift - you have a wonderful woman there!
Those VSG's are fantastic.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet action.


----------



## greycliff (Jan 6, 2008)

Count yourselft very lucky, I got a fondue set from my girl. This is supposed to be a gift for me?


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

AWESOME group. The only coffins I care about have sticks in them. Lucky guy.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tasty looking gufts there. Hope she at least got a foot rub out of you.


----------



## AtTheOfficeCigarLounge (Feb 7, 2008)

What a beautiful line up...get a bottle of rum ready.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

greycliff said:


> Count yourselft very lucky, I got a fondue set from my girl. This is supposed to be a gift for me?


Buy her a few boxes of cigars.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

outstanding there


----------

